# Kelly Moore Pigment changes



## sunnyvale (Mar 15, 2012)

I currently use Kelly Moore paint in CA. Purchased Navajo White #36 and the mixer said they changed the pigment. I applied it to interior walls like always and it looks almost like a peach color. Terrible. 

I dont know if this blog is mid-west and eastern US oriented. If anyone in CA has additional info please post. I dont see many west coast located contractors on this site.

Thanks


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

We are a forum, not a blog. We are mostly US and Canada, and yes, there's a boatload of members here from the west coast.


----------



## SeasideCA (Jan 6, 2010)

*cut this person a break*

Sunnyvale, I use KMoore and they are coming out w/new fan deck. I am going to use this new deck for customers. (the moderators on this "forum" take it too seriousely.) They will prob. delete this LOL.

Christine


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

seasideca said:


> sunnyvale, i use kmoore and they are coming out w/new fan deck. I am going to use this new deck for customers. (the moderators on this "forum" take it too seriousely.) they will prob. Delete this lol.
> 
> Christine


wtf?


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

SeasideCA said:


> Sunnyvale, I use KMoore and they are coming out w/new fan deck. I am going to use this new deck for customers. (the moderators on this "forum" take it too seriousely.) They will prob. delete this LOL.
> 
> Christine





Kent Whitten said:


> wtf?


best of CT 2012 :thumbsup:


----------



## sunnyvale (Mar 15, 2012)

*Paint Color Fan Deck*

Kelly Moore provides painters with a color "fan deck" which has samples of all the colors. Christine means that they are going to give out new color fan deck cards soon.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Do you usually talk to yourself?


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

Ask them to put the color formula on the can , like some but not all retailers provide along with a dab of colr on top. That's my prefered level of service. You get a small sample on top proving that the mixer didn't muff it up and a reference to the formula will help to guide your inner knowledge of colors. Some painters think it is all the mixers fault but really, you take the time to get the paint so it's on you see that it's done right. Some times the color never matches the chip and I tend to avoid them. It's not worth the three quarter hour to drive back for retinting, and you know it's free ride for them not you. I often watch carefully to see if they grabbed the right base and shine ' cause they can overtint a wrong base and tho' it looks right it's always wrong.


----------



## paint_grl_25 (Apr 24, 2012)

*Colorant Change*

Recently KM did a switch over of their colorants from univeral colorant to zero VOC. The pigment change the tinter was referring to was the change in colorant used to mix the paint. They did not take into account that the process of tinting their products with the new colorant would also need to be modified with such an extreme change and are now currently having issues matching their own colors. From what I understand they are in the process of rematching their fandeck with the new colorant system. Navajo White should not look peach. It's a very yellow off white. I don't know when they will have these issues resolved.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

It sounds like you need to abandon K-M and take the desired color samples elsewhere for an immediate match to have them mixed and then write down the formulas for future reference when matching. some companies chose to swim upstream from customers because of coropate decisions (ecological or cost oriented).

If they cannot match what they previously sold, they are leaving themselves wide open to competition.


----------



## paint_grl_25 (Apr 24, 2012)

ummm yea!!!!!! :jester:



concretemasonry said:


> It sounds like you need to abandon K-M and take the desired color samples elsewhere for an immediate match to have them mixed and then write down the formulas for future reference when matching. some companies chose to swim upstream from customers because of coropate decisions (ecological or cost oriented).
> 
> If they cannot match what they previously sold, they are leaving themselves wide open to competition.


----------

